# New TT Owner



## LK78 (May 19, 2009)

Hello,

I bought a 2002 225bhp coupe with 60k in April. The bodywork and interior are immaculate and it looks a million dollars.

I am really pleased with the car but have had a couple of niggles. Not sure if anyone else has any of these experiences -

1) The cd player cut out whenever I went over a bump. I went back to the dealer and he has sent the unit away to be repaired. Something to do with the spring I'm told.

2) There is a slight rattle/fizz sound coming from behind the stereo. I mentioned this to the dealer and he couldn't hear it. It is definitely there and whilst it is not really loud it is annoying. Does anyone have any idea what may be causing this?

3) When the ignition is started I swear that the car sounds like it's a diesel. The engine seems to run ok though, so not sure if this is just how it is meant to sound?

4) I have noticed that there is a rotational rubbing noise when I turn sharply to the left at a low speed.

5) The parcel shelf is quite squeaky. I have seen the posts about using a sealant so will probably give that a go.

6) When I put the driver side window up it occasionally gets to half way and then goes down! I repeat the exercise and usually on the third attempt it goes up to the top. I think I will take this up with the dealer when I go to collect the cd unit.

7) The interior light works when the doors are opened etc but when you press the button to turn the reading light on it doesn't work. Not that I read much in the car!!

8) I struck a deal with the dealer to change the cam belt and having read some of the threads I am concerned that the water pump should be changed at the same time. Is this necessary? And what is the risk of not doing so?

Any comments would be very gratefully received.

Thanks


----------



## blake83 (May 11, 2009)

I can only assist with the last Q from experience with my previous cars, other members may give more info though.

Water pumps sometimes get changed around the time of a timing belt replacement as it saves $$ on labour as the front end of the motor is apart. Also waterpumps like timing belts can develop faults/leaks at higher mileage.

Basically just a preventative but If I were you I'd probably source the pump yourself (cheaper than they would )then provide when they do the belt so they can fit..


----------



## LK78 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Blake83; that makes sense.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, changing the water pump is a must when you do the cam belt. As for your other problems try posting in the mark 1 section.


----------



## LK78 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks Malstt, will do.


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## LK78 (May 19, 2009)

Thanks jammyd


----------

